# Sloppy Antelope



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Sort of a cross between Sloppy Joe's and Pulled Pork

3 or 4 pounds of cooked antelope roast, shredded
1 medium - onion, diced
4 - fresh jalapeños, diced
3 or 4 cups - favorite BBQ sauce
salt and pepper to taste

I like to use bottled meat.









Throw everything together in a pot and simmer for an hour. Serve on buns.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

CPA's Sloppy Joe recipe reminded me of this.

.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Goob - that looks awesome!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Goob, holey moley, I tried this recipe tonight and it was absolutely incredible!


----------

